
98.6 Degrees Fahrenheit Isn’t the Average Anymore - lunchbreak
https://www.wsj.com/articles/98-6-degrees-fahrenheit-isnt-the-average-any-more-11579257001
======
dredmorbius
Unpaywalled alternate: [https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/human-body-
tempera...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/human-body-temperature-
getting-cooler-study-finds-180974006/)

